# offered male syrian hamster free to a good home! : )



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

black and white dominant spot male syrian hamster, 2 months old free to a good home. cage is available for 10 pounds, he is pure bred, he is my partners but he has recently got rats so unfortuantely his attention is elsewhere and i already have other hammies.


No time wasters please, serious home only, We live in portsmouth .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry, but the hamster came first. Poor thing  

Makes me so mad when people get a "better" pet and get rid of the one that was there first


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

excuse me?!!! makes me mad when people slag of on the forum!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Couldn't care less. Poor hamster


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

for once lol i actally agree with srhdufe you can't just buy new animals and ignore the ones you have!! you either look after them all equally or you don't buy the new animals!! I wish I lived closer I would take the poor little hamster, and look after it WITH my other animals!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: thanks Emmiiee 
 did we just agree on something?  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

:lol:hahahaaa i think we just might have woop!:thumbup:


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with those two! that's a perfect example of animals being treated as novelty items and now the novelty has worn off the hamster is being discarded basically. I wish I lived closer so I could take him and look after him with my other pets which I would keep despite getting a new pet...


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

This lil guy is now staying with us. have thought long and hard about it and i take you guys points in a can see where your coming from. but i would never dream of neglecting an animal! my intention was not to make people angry. i didnt join this forum to argue with members! : (. i love animals alot! just felt like i couldnt giv him the attention he deserved. but i am going to!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Aww im glad you have decided to keep him  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So glad you decided to keep him, now can we have a picture pleeeezze.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

is it really good if romjob is only keeping the hamster because they feel forced to? is that really what you guys want? maybe they believed it was in the hamsters best interest and its not their fault their partner didnt want it anymore!


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

yes indeed we are : ). please no more moody posts though lol. : ). i do know what you mean tho! i get most annoyed when people put pets up for rehoming when there kids have lost interest, the adult should only get it if they want it aswell! i guess i was rong to try rehome this lil man, he really is lurvly!!! 

Friends??? lol


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hi, glad to hear you have decided to keep him, where are you located by the way ???


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

she has this hamster advertised on rfuk(reptile forum)

saying exactly the same thing.

thought you were keeping him???then you change your mind  :nonod:


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

guys..... i posted the same ad on rfuk the same time as i first did it on here, just havent updated it on rfuk as i dont go on there as much and hadnt had much response..


Dont panic, he is staying lol. : ).


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good good chick  He is an awesome fella... thought your OH was making you cut back on pets... then he goes and gets rats?? what?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oops sorry


----------

